# Troubleshooting La Pav electrics....LINK



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I trawled and caught this:

http://coffee.gurus.net/pavoni/diagnostics/

Also covers non electrical problems.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Batian said:


> I trawled and caught this:
> 
> http://coffee.gurus.net/pavoni/diagnostics/
> 
> Also covers non electrical problems.


That's one long post for such a simple circuit!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Damn thats detailed - good find - I hope i never need it !


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Further to the opening post, by clicking the tabs at the top of the www. page, there is a host of info detailing just about everything to do with the La Pav from routine maintenance to actually pulling the shot!


----------

